# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ][اختصارات مسن][

## .:روح وريحان:.

هذه بعض الاختصارات الىالمسن ..

اتمنى تحوز على رضاكم

..::..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*روح و ريحان*



*مشكوووره على الإختصارات الحلوه*




*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## سمراء

يسلمو روح وريحان على الاختصارات الحلوة
ولاعدمنا من جديدج المتميز
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## دموع طفلة

مشكورررره اختي ع الاختصارااات الروووعه 
وتسلمييين يالغلااااا
تقبلي مروري 
أنين القلب

----------


## الدلوعـــــة

*يسلمو روح وريحان على العبارات الحلوة* 




*تحياتي الدلوعـــــة*

----------

